# Poll of Members online tonight



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There seems to be a large increase in members online tonight.
Is is as a result of receiving the MotorhomeFacts newsletter today or would you have been online without it?

I'm just trying to gauge the effect of the newsletter.
Please use the poll.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Members online tonight*



autostratus said:


> There seems to be a large increase in members online tonight.
> .


Perhaps it's an even more boring than usual night on the telly ?

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No rugby, football, golf, F1 or Strictly 

Just watched Spooks but got fed up with it defying the laws of Physics too often. As an aside, not many people appreciate that Star Trek doesn't defeat the laws of Physics but virtually every Bond film does, many times!

And am fixing a hardware fault on my 6 year old computer (not a single re-install yet, and am hoping to keep it that way), so I have to test it out on a website; it may as well be MHF 

From memory the activity on MHF shoots up immediately after the newsletter is issued. But the poll may not show it.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What newsletter?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Poor Nuke, I bet it takes him hours to piece together that newsletter and when I voted, it was 100% NOT because of the newsletter. Maybe cos its all us regulars voting so far??


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

news letter ????????? not today 
chapter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Might it be late because of the postal strike backlog?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats why it is called snail mail.   

cabby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Please vote

Only 37 of you have voted and there are still 155 members online as I write.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Can't vote as I haven't made 5 posts yet - so posting instead. I was here anyway.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

ditto, what newsletter,never get one or seen one. am i missing something good.

colin


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Please tell me we are not subsidising a hard copy newsletter distributed by Royal Mail!!!

Can I have mine in .pdf please?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

lol - newsletters are sent out by email!

If you haven't received yours, check that you have the correct email address in your profile, and that the newsletter isn't sitting in a spam folder of your email system.

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I found my newsletter in my Junk folder, so glad you mentioned it.

Dougie.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I voted (a tad late) didnt see the post last night. I would have been on the site anyway, and not because of the newsletter

Anne


----------

